
How New York’s Skyline Is Changing to Give the Wealthy a Better View - ishikawa
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/06/14/nyregion/new-york-skyline-inequality.html
======
BubRoss
A good view is part of real estate value. When do the wealthy not have a
better view?

